# Nigeria Rape Video: Footage Of Brutal Attack On Woman Outrages Nation



## High_Gravity

Nigeria Rape Video: Footage Of Brutal Attack On Woman Outrages Nation 









> LAGOS, Nigeria -- In the grainy video, a Nigerian woman repeatedly asks her attackers to kill her as they take turns raping her at a university dormitory. The five men only promise to drive her home, pushing her back down each time she starts to stand up.
> 
> Local authorities have dismissed the 10-minute video, which has ricocheted around the Internet in recent days. But Nigeria's youth minister is calling for police to prosecute the men. Some Internet users disturbed by it are even offering rewards for information.
> 
> Activists in Nigeria say the video exposes an underreported epidemic of rape in Africa's most populous nation, and they plan to march in the coming days to draw attention to the case.
> 
> "The perpetrators go further to record it and circulate it. It shows for me that they're daring society to take action on it," said Josephine Effah-Chukwuma, the executive director of a Nigerian women's rights group called Project Alert. "It shows that there's a high level of impunity."
> 
> The video had circulated for weeks around the campus of Abia State University near Nigeria's southern oil-rich delta before being posted on the Internet. It appears to take place in a single-room dormitory or student hostel.
> 
> The men taking turns raping the woman who repeatedly asks to go home. "Please just kill me," the woman cries several times. The men laugh.
> 
> Nigeria's Youth Minister Bolaji Abdullahi has issued a statement calling for the university and police to arrest and prosecute the men shown in the video, as well as offering assistance to the woman.
> 
> "The attitude of these men, if indeed they are young Nigerians, does not represent the character and nature of the Nigerian youth," the minister said.
> 
> However, the university and state government officials have denied the video's authenticity and that it took place near or on school grounds, Effah-Chukwuma said.
> 
> Abia state police spokesman Geoffrey Ogbonna told The Associated Press on Tuesday that no one reported the rape to university officials or to any of the state's police precincts. He said he searched for the video on the Internet only after hearing about it.
> 
> "From the look of things, I don't think such a thing happened," Ogbonna said. "All I know is that state command is not aware of such an incident."
> 
> Rape is rarely reported to authorities in Nigeria  only 1,952 cases in 2009, according to federal police statistics posted on a website called Nigeria Police Watch. However, a 2006 Amnesty International report said those numbers are believed to "be sporadic, piecemeal and inconsistent" in a nation of 150 million people.



Nigeria Rape Video: Footage Of Brutal Attack On Woman Outrages Nation


----------



## Tank

Whats new


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Whats new



They need to get their shit together with this rape shit in Africa, its disgusting and appalling.


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to get their shit together with this rape shit in Africa, its disgusting and appalling.
Click to expand...

Shit, the Africans in America do the same thing too.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to get their shit together with this rape shit in Africa, its disgusting and appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit, the Africans in America do the same thing too.
Click to expand...


I think the rape epedimic is worse in Africa, even statistically Tank.


----------



## PoliticalChic

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to get their shit together with this rape shit in Africa, its disgusting and appalling.
Click to expand...


I understand your interest in subject, and the area...

...I just ordered this book:

Mighty Be Our Powers: How Sisterhood, Prayer, and Sex Changed a Nation at War [Hardcover]
Leymah Gbowee

About her attempts to end the war, the rapes in Liberia...

"As a young woman, Leymah Gbowee was broken by the Liberian civil war, a brutal conflict that tore apart her life and claimed the lives of countless relatives and friends. Years of fighting destroyed her countryand shattered Gbowees girlhood hopes and dreams. As a young mother trapped in a nightmare of domestic abuse, she found the courage to turn her bitterness into action, propelled by her realization that it is women who suffer most during conflictsand that the power of women working together can create an unstoppable force. In 2003, the passionate and charismatic Gbowee helped organize and then led the Liberian Mass Action for Peace, a coalition of Christian and Muslim women who sat in public protest, confronting Liberias ruthless president and rebel warlords, and even held a sex strike. With an army of women, Gbowee helped lead her nation to peacein the process emerging as an international leader who changed history. Mighty Be Our Powers is the gripping chronicle of a journey from hopelessness to empowerment that will touch all who dream of a better world."
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Be-Our-Powers-Sisterhood/dp/0984295151/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316717655&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Mighty Be Our Powers: How Sisterhood, Prayer, and Sex Changed a Nation at War (9780984295159): Leymah Gbowee, Carol Mithers: Books[/ame]



You can be sure I'll pass on the info after I read it.


----------



## High_Gravity

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to get their shit together with this rape shit in Africa, its disgusting and appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your interest in subject, and the area...
> 
> ...I just ordered this book:
> 
> Mighty Be Our Powers: How Sisterhood, Prayer, and Sex Changed a Nation at War [Hardcover]
> Leymah Gbowee
> 
> About her attempts to end the war, the rapes in Liberia...
> 
> "As a young woman, Leymah Gbowee was broken by the Liberian civil war, a brutal conflict that tore apart her life and claimed the lives of countless relatives and friends. Years of fighting destroyed her countryand shattered Gbowees girlhood hopes and dreams. As a young mother trapped in a nightmare of domestic abuse, she found the courage to turn her bitterness into action, propelled by her realization that it is women who suffer most during conflictsand that the power of women working together can create an unstoppable force. In 2003, the passionate and charismatic Gbowee helped organize and then led the Liberian Mass Action for Peace, a coalition of Christian and Muslim women who sat in public protest, confronting Liberias ruthless president and rebel warlords, and even held a sex strike. With an army of women, Gbowee helped lead her nation to peacein the process emerging as an international leader who changed history. Mighty Be Our Powers is the gripping chronicle of a journey from hopelessness to empowerment that will touch all who dream of a better world."
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Be-Our-Powers-Sisterhood/dp/0984295151/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316717655&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Mighty Be Our Powers: How Sisterhood, Prayer, and Sex Changed a Nation at War (9780984295159): Leymah Gbowee, Carol Mithers: Books[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure I'll pass on the info after I read it.
Click to expand...


That sounds like a good book, rape is a weapon used in Africa to humiliate, scare and oppress the enemy, and on the other hand people just do it because they feel it is their right.


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to get their shit together with this rape shit in Africa, its disgusting and appalling.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, the Africans in America do the same thing too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the rape epedimic is worse in Africa, even statistically Tank.
Click to expand...

Well ya, there are alot more blacks in Africa, and no whites to stop them


----------



## kola_yusuf

I am surprised that some commentators on this thread are speaking as if their is no incidence of rape outside Africa. Skewed.


----------



## syrenn

Anti-Rape Condoms (PICTURE): Will Jagged Teeth Deter World Cup Sex Assaults? Rape-aXe Hopes So - HealthPop - CBS News


----------



## idb

syrenn said:


> Anti-Rape Condoms (PICTURE): Will Jagged Teeth Deter World Cup Sex Assaults? Rape-aXe Hopes So - HealthPop - CBS News



Ouch!
Why is it though that some hardcore feminist has to be so negative about it?
Why can't she say something like "It's shit that we even have to think about this sort of thing, I welcome the day when we can go out without worrying about our safety"?

It's a reaction to the world as it is after al.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Rape is part of the culture over here. It is normal. Sick, but what can be said.


----------



## strollingbones

please name a culture where rape does not happen?


----------



## Tank

In Africa rape is a form of courtship.


----------



## ScienceRocks

strollingbones said:


> please name a culture where rape does not happen?



The African American population accounts for 60 percent of all rapes within the USA...This is huge being that they make up only 13 percent of the total population. So your defense doesn't work.

Here is something else about Africa's rape!

Shocking! 48 Women Raped Every Hour In Congo


, 1,152 Per Day

May 11, 2011 3:52 pm

CONGO&#8211; An estimated 1,152 women are raped every day, or 48 per hour, in Congo according to a study to appear in the American Journal of Public Health.

http://newsone.com/world/newsonestaf...e-48-per-hour/


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> In Africa rape is a form of courtship.



I wouldn't go that far but I would say rape is used commonly as a weapon and many men think they should have the right to just take whatever woman they want.


----------

